# Best Homemade Tools >  Carbide Insert Dovetail and Chamfer Cutters

## old_toolmaker

A while ago I had a job requiring several dovetails to be cut in some lathe tool holders I was making. The material was 4140 pre hardened steel. Rather than buying a cutter I decided to make one and while I was at it I also made a chamfering cutter to break all the corners on the tool holders. They worked out great. I also engraved the carbide insert cutter number on the shanks for future reference. The cutters were hardened and shanks ground.

----------

almarghi (Jul 24, 2018),

Andyt (Nov 17, 2018),

Canobi (Jul 23, 2018),

Eaglewood (Aug 28, 2020),

Frank S (Jul 23, 2018),

high-side (Nov 18, 2018),

janders1957 (Jul 28, 2018),

JDrouin (Sep 1, 2020),

marksbug (Jul 24, 2018),

mwmkravchenko (Aug 28, 2020),

Nelo (Jul 23, 2018),

NortonDommi (Aug 28, 2020),

nova_robotics (Apr 29, 2022),

Paul Jones (Jul 23, 2018),

Peter Sanders (Jul 24, 2018),

PJs (Jul 23, 2018),

redearthbonsai (Jul 27, 2018),

rendoman (Nov 16, 2018),

rossbotics (Jul 24, 2018),

Scotty1 (Nov 16, 2018),

Seedtick (Jul 23, 2018),

SteveJustSteve (Mar 17, 2019),

Stevohdee (Jul 27, 2018),

Tonyg (Nov 17, 2018),

Tule (Jul 25, 2018),

UncleBob (Jul 23, 2018),

zarembak (Jul 23, 2018)

----------


## Paul Jones

old_toolmaker,

Engraving the carbide insert cutter number on the shanks for future reference is an excellent suggestion. 

Thank you for showing your work. Regards, Paul Jones

----------

mwmkravchenko (Aug 28, 2020)

----------


## Frank S

> old_toolmaker,
> 
> Engraving the carbide insert cutter number on the shanks for future reference is an excellent suggestion. 
> 
> Thank you for showing your work. Regards, Paul Jones



I agree with that statement more than anyone can imagine.
there are a lot of cutters which are so similar in size or shape knowing which one the tool was made for can save a lot of headaches latter on.

----------

mwmkravchenko (Aug 28, 2020)

----------


## Peter Sanders

Beautiful work! Love the "two tone" finish, that "makes it"  :Clapping:

----------

mwmkravchenko (Aug 28, 2020)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks old_toolmaker! We've added your Carbide Insert Cutters to our Machining category,
as well as to your builder page: old_toolmaker's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Carbide Insert Cutters
 by old_toolmaker

tags:
cutter

----------


## marksbug

Ive made a few cutters and holders and such, those are excellent!! Ill have to have my brother make some like that, he has been buying up the big insert holders and adding dove tails to them instead of having somany quick change holders and never the tool you want in it. and they are cheep at swap meats these days. he even took a quick change boring bar holder and machined it for bearings then added shaft,pully etc and has a quick change tool post grinder attachment,I think he can also add a drill chuck for drilling off center of the work piece in the lathe. I love this site somuch!!!! it's full of somuch eye,finger and brain candy!!! keep up the great work!!!!

----------


## rossbotics

> A while ago I had a job requiring several dovetails to be cut in some lathe tool holders I was making. The material was 4140 pre hardened steel. Rather than buying a cutter I decided to make one and while I was at it I also made a chamfering cutter to break all the corners on the tool holders. They worked out great. I also engraved the carbide insert cutter number on the shanks for future reference. The cutters were hardened and shanks ground.



Excellent job, they look great

Doug

----------

Paul Jones (Sep 20, 2020)

----------


## wizard69

Great work and I have to agree with others stamping the insert type and size is golden. That saves a bunch of head scratching a year or two from now.

----------


## old_toolmaker

Paul Jones,

Thank you for your comment.

----------

Paul Jones (Sep 20, 2020)

----------


## old_toolmaker

Frank S

The school of hard knocks is the best teacher. My memory is short so I engraved the number so I could never forget.

----------

Paul Jones (Sep 20, 2020)

----------


## old_toolmaker

Peter Sanders,

The two tone finish was not intentional but it does set it off nicely. Thanks for noticing!

----------


## old_toolmaker

marksbug,

Thanks for the comments. You are absolutely right on about this site being a great place.

----------

PJs (Jul 28, 2018)

----------


## old_toolmaker

rossbotics,

Thanks, Doug!

----------


## old_toolmaker

wizard69,

I have to agree with you. I can't remember what happened last week so it is nice to have the info right at hand when I need it.
Thank you!

----------


## Jon

Congratulations old_toolmaker - your Carbide Insert Cutters are the Homemade Tool of the Week!

Beautiful work, and engraving the cutter number is a useful memory aid that we will likely see in future homemade tools around here.

Some nice entries this week:

Vise Handle by rossbotics
Saddle Stop by editor@glue-it.com
Tap Follower by rossbotics
Rivet Holding Fixture by rgsparber
Bench Saw Stand by Floradawg
Bottle Stabilizer by Philip Davies
Vise Handle by Frank S
Drill Press Vise Restoration by Tuomas
Telescoping Stand Modification by Frank S
Press by Tuomas
Dome Head Drill Guide by rgsparber
Ladder Shelf by Tuomas


old_toolmaker - we've added your tool entry to our All Homemade Tool of the Week winners post. And, you'll be receiving a $25 online gift card, in your choice of Amazon, PayPal, or bitcoin. Please PM me your current email address and gift card choice and I'll get it sent over right away.

This is your 2nd Homemade Tool of the Week win! One more and you'll join these 3-Time winners: rgsparber, rossbotics, mr95gst, Paul Jones, Christophe Mineau, Captainleeward, immortalx, scorch, Brendon, Frank S, mklotz, Vyacheslav.Nevolya, brianhw, LMMasterMariner, jjr2001, Tuomas, olderdan, tonyfoale, Mikhandmaker, and thehomeengineer.

Here are both of your winning homemade tools:















Carbide Insert Cutters
 by old_toolmaker

tags:
cutter 















QCTP Drilling Milling Attachment
 by old_toolmaker

tags:
QCTP

----------

Paul Jones (Jul 29, 2018),

PJs (Jul 28, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Congratulations old_toolmaker, beautifully made tools! Well deserved for an exemplary builder like yourself! Thank you for sharing with us!

PJ

----------


## old_toolmaker

PJs<

Thank you very much!

----------

PJs (Jul 29, 2018)

----------


## owen moore

Very nice work. They look "store bought".

----------


## marksbug

I like adding the numbers but the only issue I have with engraving the cutter numbers is..... for some stupid reason there are oh somany diferent numbers and they seem to change them when they wish to....( for every thing made these days not just carbides.) just when you find something you like...it's gone....or changed.... or droped by the seller you buy from most of the time....

----------


## SASocal

Always top quality work from Old Toolmaker ... any pics of the cuts they made ... love seeing chips and the aftermath results.

Kudos and thanks for sharing!

----------

